# Ford 4000 pto help



## MMPron750 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 68/69 ford 4000, 3 cyl. gas with 8 speed trans. My son was mowing this wk/end and lost pto power. The pto is independent (runs off the engine flywheel) I assumed that the pto shaft snapped. It did this 2 years ago and I replaced it. I pulled the tractor in the shop and checked over. Still have hydraulics. I split the tractor at the rear of trans and found the shaft is fine. Lever seems to be working and the pto turns through the clutch pack with a slight resistance. I am at a loss of where to go from here. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

It could be a simple lever adjustment, or it could be a major clutch pack failure, or perhaps a broken shaft up front of the transmission??

I would start with a pressure test on the clutch pack. You'll need a service manual.


----------



## MMPron750 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The pto shaft through the trans is good. The pto actuation lever appears to be working ok. I do not have a service manual right now and am need of getting this back up and running asap. Can anyone walk me through test procedures on the actuation valve and clutch pack. I probably have all the tools and pressure guages?


----------

